# Brian Kerr away with the Faroes



## S.L.F (17 Nov 2009)

I'd be inclined to support this team not just because they have Brian Kerr but because I simply love seeing underdogs win.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RMCF (18 Nov 2009)

Really enjoyed the show. Brian seems like a gentleman too.

It looks a lovely place to be a football coach, light years away from the hussle and bustle of the commercial football that we are all used too.

The contrast between the teams was so evident when the 'stars' (or overpaid ponces?) of Les Bleus arrived in town to play their match. All arrogant, smug, heartless money mercenaries compared to the prison officer, fisherman, butcher etc who work and then go to play the former World Champions.

And weren't the scenes when they beat Lithuania at the end fantastic to see. Their 1st victory in 8 years.

Wish him continued success.


----------



## ninsaga (18 Nov 2009)

Agreed - I'm not into soccer at all - but I enjoyed it. He came across as a great individual. Good TV again from RTE in fairness!


----------



## Mpsox (18 Nov 2009)

have to say it looked a stunning part of the world to be in and he looked far more relaxed (bar when the matches were on). Good luck to him


----------



## S.L.F (18 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> Really enjoyed the show. Brian seems like a gentleman too.
> 
> It looks a lovely place to be a football coach, light years away from the hustle and bustle of the commercial football that we are all used too.
> 
> ...


 
+1 especially about those over paid ponces

I really enjoyed the show too I thought it was interesting how the French only managed 1 goal against a team made up of part-timers.

And I really loved the bit where they had won their first match (in 8 years) against a different country, I was dead chuffed for them.

Must try to find out more about them.


----------



## RMCF (18 Nov 2009)

I went on to the Faroe Islands official website this morning (not the football team) and it looks a beautiful place.

IF only it wasn't so hard to get to.


----------



## shnaek (18 Nov 2009)

Great documentary. Well shot, and hit all the right spots. The place looks beautiful, and it was a fitting end to have them win their first game in 8 years.


----------



## ivuernis (18 Nov 2009)

An excellent documentary, put a smile on my face. Glad to see Brian Kerr is doing well there, it may not be the most glamorous job in football but he looked happy and he comes across as a good bloke.


----------



## S.L.F (18 Nov 2009)

ivuernis said:


> An excellent documentary, put a smile on my face. Glad to see Brian Kerr is doing well there, it may not be the most glamorous job in football but he looked happy and he comes across as a good bloke.


 
I think it would be a dream job for someone who really loves football, let's face facts you don't have to be good to enjoy football.

I think there was more celebration from Brian winning that single game than winning the league with St. Pats.

Lovely to See


----------



## DB74 (18 Nov 2009)

If you enjoyed that you should get the book Stamping Grounds by Charlie Connelly where the author meets the Liechtenstein international team and spends a qualification campaign with them and really gets to know some of them.

One memory from it that stands out is when one of their key players had to miss 2 qualifiers in September one year because he is a wine-producer and the harvest was later than usual that year and so he couldn't play in the qualifiers!

The Premiership it is not!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stamping-Grounds-Liechtensteins-World-Odyssey/dp/0316859397


----------



## Bluebells (22 Nov 2009)

Didn't see it, but a reviewer in yesterday's Indo remarks that " Brian was his usual whingeing , whining self ". 

When did he adopt that persona ?


----------



## S.L.F (22 Nov 2009)

Bluebells said:


> Didn't see it, but a reviewer in yesterday's Indo remarks that " Brian was his usual whingeing , whining self ".
> 
> When did he adopt that persona ?


 
The Indo is not a paper I'd ever bother to get facts from.

I watched the program from start to finish and I didn't see him whingeing or whining.

But sure if it's in the paper it must be true eh!!!


----------

